# .22 lr FMJ projectile?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Do any of you know if there is such a thing as a .22lr round similar to the Mach 11 but in .22lr? Like a pointed or boat tail round instead of the blunt tip that seems to be the only kind out there.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Copper plated lead is about the closest thing you'll find to FMJ in .22 Long Rifle. Without going up to 22 WMR - CCI Stingers are probably the hottest 22 LR ammo on the market.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Whooops, read your whole post. Nevermind.


I have never found anything. 

Why are you wanting it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.hornady.com/store/22-Cal-.224-55-gr-FMJ-BT-with-cannelure/


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lastcast said:


> http://www.hornady.com/store/22-Cal-.224-55-gr-FMJ-BT-with-cannelure/


 
That is wmr not lr. I posted the same thing until I read what he asked for.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

That's not even a WMR. It's a bullet only and you can not load or reload rim fire ammo.

There are no FMJ 22lr rounds available.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> That's not even a WMR. It's a bullet only and you can not load or reload rim fire ammo.
> 
> There are no FMJ 22lr rounds available.


*I'm finding this to be true but why? Is it a load problem or what? I would think a 25-35gr bullet with the HMR profile would get up to 2000fps easy and greatly increase trajectory. Just seemed like it would be done by someone at some time.*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I'm finding this to be true but why? Is it a load problem or what? I would think a 25-35gr bullet with the HMR profile would get up to 2000fps easy and greatly increase trajectory. Just seemed like it would be done by someone at some time.*


From what I have gathered over the years there are a few reasons.

1. The casing on a .22 lr is very thin and crimping on that bullet would cause it to weaken to the point that failure of the casing is a real possibility.
2. It's possible that the centerfire rounds removed the need for the rimfire round to improve. If you want a better round buy a different gun is their mindset I think.
3. When you start using materials(harder) other than lead on a sub sonic round you will start to do alot more damage to the rifling on the barrel.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There's also the possibility, however remote, that a pointy 22 projo could set off another round in a tubular magazine. This is why 30-30 bullets are all round nosed.

Rick


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I'm finding this to be true but why? Is it a load problem or what? I would think a 25-35gr bullet with the HMR profile would get up to 2000fps easy and greatly increase trajectory. Just seemed like it would be done by someone at some time.


I think the biggest reason is that it would require a big jump in chamber pressure to get a jacketed bullet to reach the velocities needed. Jacketed bullets generate a whole lot more friction when it travels down the barrel and in turn it takes a lot more pressure to get them to speed. It would cause all kinds of cycling problems in the millions of semi auto guns out there.


----------

